# Working with Sodium Cocoyl Isethionate - (SCI)



## PerthMobility (Oct 6, 2016)

Which is the preferred method of preparing Sodium Cocoyl Isethionate - (SCI) before mixing with other ingredients, use a Coffee Grinder to make a powder or melt the SCI in a Microwave Oven or is there an even better method?

Thanks


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 6, 2016)

What are you making?  Do you have the powder or prill form?  I've only used the prill form for making shampoo bars and melted it in a double-boiler.  This blog is my go-to source for any product made with surfactants or emulsifiers.  http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/search?q=SCI


----------



## PerthMobility (Oct 6, 2016)

Thank you for your answer. I am a great fan of Susan's (swiftcraftymonkey). The only version of SCI I have been able to source in Aus has been the flaked form. I have been using a double boiler but clearly have not been getting it hot enough. 

I am mixing on a 1:1 basis with Cocamidopropyl betaine to make a low pH (5 - 6) foaming/lathering body cleansing (soap) bar. I am also using Sodium lauryl ether sulphate in the bar as a co-surfactant.

I also notice that Susan suggest a 1:3 ration between the SCI and the Betaine.


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 6, 2016)

Interesting, I don't have any experience with the flake form.  I wonder if it's similar to the type Susan gets in Canada . . . I think what she gets already contains some stearic acid.  So for that reason it sounds better for a shampoo bar application and the powder version sounds better for a body wash where you want it to dissolve completely.  

Anyway for what it's worth, the prill version I have took some heat to get good and melty but it never completely liquified.  If yours contains stearic, it may need even more heat than you think.  

As far as the 1:3 ratio of SCI to coco betaine, that sounds lopsided to me.  My coco betaine is quite watery so 3 parts of that to 1 part SCI seems like it wouldn't make a good detergent bar.  Your 1:1 ratio is more what I had in mind so keep us posted on how it turns out.


----------



## PerthMobility (Oct 6, 2016)

Thank you again. The SCI that I have sourced from New Directions is in flake form and does have stearic acid so your suggestions of more heat certainly seem the answer. If necessary I will try short bursts in the Microwave.

I will definately publish the full recipe when I have a good result.


----------



## lsg (Oct 7, 2016)

If your SCI is in the prill form, it does help to grind it as fine as possible before melting.  I melt mine with liquid surfactants, using the microwave in 30 second bursts.


----------



## PerthMobility (Oct 7, 2016)

Thank for your input. Yes my SCI is in the large flake form and also mixed with stearyl alcohol which, I understand tends to lift the melting point. 

I have invested in a Microwave Oven which has one temperature setting of 87C. It seems as though this might be an almost ideal setting to melt the ACI, Stearyl Alcohol and Sodium Lauryl Ether Sulphate together as one melt.

I will keep you posted.


----------



## PerthMobility (Oct 8, 2016)

If anyone is interested I have been toiling with a double boiler and am always battling to get ingredients up to and hold at the correct temperature. I have now purchased and tested a Panasonic Compact 20L Microwave Oven which is holding my melt and pour ingredients at exactly 85C using the 200W setting. 

Good stuff, it is making it a lot easier to manage the heated/oil phase of soaps and cosmetics. It also brings the ingredients up to temperature in a fraction of the time it took in the double boiler. (Ten minutes instead of an hour or more) A$120.00 is proving to be a good investment.


----------



## AloeLady (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi Perth, I was wondering if you made that body cleansing body bar. I’ve been thinking about making a body cleansing bar for a while and I’m trying to find a formula to go by. Thank you


----------

